# Kent's Journal



## kentmc (Jan 3, 2006)

k..how does this look for a mass gain routine

Monday:
Flat Bench Press
Pullovers
Shoulder Press
Shrugs
Side Lateral Raises

Wednesday:
Squats
Dead Lifts
Calve Raises
Stiff-Legged Dead Lifts

Friday:
Tricep Pushdowns
Bench Dips
Bent Over Rows
Lat-Bar Pulldowns

probly going to do about 3 sets for every exercise..reply please and let me know what you think.


----------



## kentmc (Jan 3, 2006)

ny comments?


----------



## KentDog (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Kent,

Why not do triceps with chest and shoulders (Monday)? Shrugs also work the back (traps) more, so throw that on back day (Friday). Move the tri pulldown and dips up on Monday. For legs, I would add in something for your hams in addition to SLDL (leg curls perhaps). Are you sure you can handle squats, deadlifts, and SLDL all on the same day? Perhaps get rid of deadlifts and/or SLDL or move SLDL to back day and do hams on back day too.


----------



## kentmc (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks alot Kent, this is only my first attempt at making a full routine so the advice is greatly appriceated. I think i'm going to have to remove a few exercises or do less sets (i'm currently doin about 3 for each and 1 warm up). It seams like I'm hitting the 60 min mark alot more early then I want too.


----------

